# xingyi and bagua applications



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## oaktree (Jul 26, 2012)

I like some of the applications being done some I don't agree with 100% like the one at the 0:39 mark the one at the 1:04 mark and the one at 1:12 mark, but maybe if he was doing it to me I might understand it better.

  I do like the headlock ones, the leg trips and entering being done. Some good Cheng style Bagua being shown from the early 80's.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the step through technique at 0:12 - 0:14 

There is a similar technique that was shown to me in response to a headlock: hooking the leg with your inside arm (use your other hand to assist), and falling backwards to drive the assailant's head into the ground in a suplex fashion. Of course, the suplex version could run into problems against a person who is heavier than you. When it was shown to me, my first reaction was to try and squeeze harder around the neck - which only commited me to the suplex more. At the slow speed that it was done, I sure felt how deadly the impact could have been at full speed without any free hands to stop it.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 29, 2012)

oaktree said:


> I like some of the applications being done some I don't agree with 100% like the one at the 0:39 mark the one at the 1:04 mark and the one at 1:12 mark, but maybe if he was doing it to me I might understand it better.
> 
> I do like the headlock ones, the leg trips and entering being done. Some good Cheng style Bagua being shown from the early 80's.


In terms of the technique at 1:04, I've basically done that kind of thing in sparring, it's about understanding arm bar mechanics well enough to perform it from the wrist and forearm.  At 0:39, I agree I'd have to experience it in person to understand if the mechanics worked.   As for the 1:12 mark, hitting with the head like that has a similar effect to a well performed cao strike, plus I think he's hooking the guys foot.


----------



## oaktree (Jul 30, 2012)

At the 1:04 mark what I do not like is the looking away from the opponent to apply the technique, the use of two hands without at least a follow up technique to disrupt,
total compliance on the partner's part. Pausing it at the 1:05 mark that is just asking to be hit. But again, I would have to have that particular technique done to me to understand why he is doing it like that.

What I do not like about using the head like that is someone could rise his knee into your face there and the person is driving forward and if you drive your knee forward
that is going to cause some damage. It looks like the foot is placed between the legs, I think it is a risky move to rely on in fighting encounters.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 30, 2012)

oaktree said:


> At the 1:04 mark what I do not like is the looking away from the opponent to apply the technique, the use of two hands without at least a follow up technique to disrupt,
> total compliance on the partner's part. Pausing it at the 1:05 mark that is just asking to be hit. But again, I would have to have that particular technique done to me to understand why he is doing it like that.


These are not fighting speed techniques, they're demos. The first pause and looking away is because he's demoing and is talking to someone besides the opponent. The turning away of the body is done just like any number of trips and throws in pretty much all grappling styles. Again, I've done this in sparring. When done well, and fast, it does not require a compliant partner.



> What I do not like about using the head like that is someone could rise his knee into your face there and the person is driving forward and if you drive your knee forward
> that is going to cause some damage. It looks like the foot is placed between the legs, I think it is a risky move to rely on in fighting encounters.


I agree, a big telegraphed head butt is going to get you into trouble, but he's doing it off a particular kind of grab. Or let's say you're head is already down because your opponent is already trying to knee you in the head, your head is already down, you're already in position for an explosive forward movement. To me it would be a completely viable option.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 24, 2012)

Ba Gua (Baguazhang, Bagua)  Applications


----------

